# Create Your Character~



## Corduroy (Aug 12, 2013)

so, i found this awesome animal crossing character maker.
i want to see what your character looks like!

oh, and if you make any other animal crossing characters with this, i want to see it too!

*here's mine*



i also made some others and i'll share those soon :3


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

How do you save the picture? My laptop isn't letting me?

{EDIT} I just pressed something random and it resetted ._.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 12, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> How do you save the picture? My laptop isn't letting me?
> 
> {EDIT} I just pressed something random and it resetted ._.



take a screenshot, which copies whatever is on your screen to your copy/paste thingy. you can open Microsoft Paint or something and paste and save it :3


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 12, 2013)

Wait, this is a stupid question but where's the link. xD

Nevermind!


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 12, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> Wait, this is a stupid question but where's the link. xD
> 
> Nevermind!



hehe, it's fine.
i changed 'this' to blue so everyone can tell it's a link


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2013)

There's no option to taking a screenshot. Oh well, there aren't even that good clothes anyway x3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 12, 2013)

There's no Icy shirt and orange sandals or any kind of sandals, cause those clothes is what my character's wearing.  Well here's my character in the game.  Looks cute right? (Its also wearing cute type clothes. )


----------



## Beausaur (May 18, 2014)

What's the link??? It's not working for me


----------



## hanzy (May 18, 2014)

Aww that's so cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

But link doesn't work for me either D:


----------



## Hirisa (May 18, 2014)

Wow, this thread is...kinda old.


----------

